# Lund - Starcraft - Crestliner - Alumacraft?



## sqdqo

Whose hull is best, who's is worst? Are any of the aluminum hull manufacturers better than others? Whose should you stay away from? Some years better than others?


----------



## Allen

I'm a big Lund fan although my last two boats have been a Smoker Craft and Alumacraft, respectively.

I don't like the ribs in the Alumacraft as my older 1979 model developed cracked ribs from the previous owner and his tie down method which flexed the hull. Some will tell you that Alumacraft's bigger, but fewer rivets is a better technique for riveting a hull together. I am not convinced of that because the increased distance between rivets implies less holding power in between the rivets. Other than that, the new Alumacrafts are probably #2 on my list of boats to buy. With price considerations they should maybe even be number 1.

Crestliner? Not a great fan of them because I don't like welded hulls. Heating the aluminum up to create the weld anneals the surrounding metal and this inherently weakens it and Lund along with Alumacraft have thicker hulls. I seem to recall back in 2001-2002 that some Crestliner owners were crushing the hulls on brand new boats by bouncing them across 3 ft rollers at DL and essentially caving in the bow. So while cheaper than Lund that has steered me away from them. Not sure if this was a period issue, or just idiots.

Seems to me that some of the manufacturers have started to emulate Lund's IPS hulls. The thing they (at least Alumacraft) haven't emulated is the use of I-beam construction over the ribs. Boats like Smoker Craft and Sylvan haven't really done much to their hulls when I compare my 1988 version to the new ones.

Lunds are far more expensive than I care for, but I am picking up a Lund next week. I'm sure there will be Lund detractors that chime in on this, but I find fewer weaknesses with their design and workmanship than I do with the other brands.

p.s. I've been looking for a replacement boat for a few years now so it isn't like I haven't given it much consideration at this point. So I rate them Lund #1, Alumacraft #2, then all the rest kinda lumped in at #3.


----------



## oldfireguy

I'm a long time fan of the Lund. My boat is the 18' Alaskan with 50 HP Honda tiller.
But, be prepared for Lund to tell you what you get with your boat. Some idiots in marketing/managment have decided they can dictate to the customer which motor, which trailer, and which electronics they can have with their boat. Buddy of mine was looking to udpate his 20'Alaskan and hung up on them after they wouldn't let him design his own boat/trailer/motor package.
Probably makes "big business" sense, but little "customer satisfaction" sense.


----------



## USAlx50

Yar craft, ranger, and warrior  Just messin with ya, with the prices of some AL boats (mostly lund) I dont see why people dont just get a glass boat instead if you're looking into bigger boats. I could see why a guy would want to stick with AL on 16/17' boats though. I think crestliner has some great layouts in the 16/17' boats for cheaper prices. Thats probably what Id buy.


----------



## djleye

Lund, plus their resale is always top $$$$$$!!!


----------



## drjongy

I like my Crestliner and I like the fact that it is a welded hull, no rivets anywhere and a nice smooth appearance.

As far as the welding weakening the hull, I don't think that should be of any concern. Crestliners have a lifetime warranty on their hulls, they certainly wouldn't do this if their hulls were weak.


----------

